# Swedish: sexual positions



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "sexual positions" in Swedish?

It is a expression meaning all variantions of mutual positions in which two people of different gender can have sex. It is a plural.

suggestions: sexuella positioner

Thank you.


----------



## Plopp

(I dare not ask what kind of products you are writing labels for  !)

Your translation is a bit too litteral, a more idiomatic translation would be 'sexuella ställningar'.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Plopp said:


> (I dare not ask what kind of products you are writing labels for  !)



I think you got the foreros mixed up, the label guy is Moosmutzie... 



> Your translation is a bit too litteral, a more idiomatic translation would be 'sexuella ställningar'.


http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/SamlagsställningarSamlagsställningar is another one, about which Wikipedia is pretty informative, as usual... 

/Wilma


----------



## jonquiliser

I think generally you'd say "ställningar", simply; in a context of talking about sex there's no need to say "sexuella ställningar". "Samlagsställningar" is more specific and only refers to positions of intercourse.


----------



## Plopp

I agree, jonquiliser...


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

jonquiliser said:


> I think generally you'd say "ställningar", simply; in a context of talking about sex there's no need to say "sexuella ställningar". "Samlagsställningar" is more specific and only refers to positions of intercourse.


I disagree. There is no such distinction, samlag can mean sexual relations in general - as quoted from Nationalencyclopedin: "Samlag innefattar även sexuellt umgänge mellan två män eller mellan två kvinnor och är inte alltid penetrerande."

/Wilma


----------



## jonquiliser

Hmm, that would then be in a technical sense, and of itself a shift in vocabulary - _samlag_ is generally understood to mean intercourse, and what is more, sex in generally is often linked (or reduced) to intercourse.

Though generally, in my experience, people don't use "samlag" very much at all to talk about sex. In more formal registers, it is definitely used.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Honestly, there is rarely an exact translation equivalent between one language and the other. In this case we have slight differences in register and meaning. However, I certainly wouldn't discuss "sexual positions" in bed either, in English, I'd just tell him what to do... 

Since the OP never gave a context, we have no idea what register they intend to use the word in, but we don't, so anything goes... 

/Wilma


----------



## jonquiliser

True, there was no context for the question. Still, I think most cases when people talk about sex will be out of bed, but it doesn't need to be more formal because of that and in fact often isn't.


----------

